# What Really Scares Us?



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Have you ever thought to yourself what it is that really scares you? Is it things that go bump in the night or is it something like a scary movie? Are you afraid of the dark, or maybe it's things that jump out at you.

When you see something out of the corner of your eye, and then you turn and it's not there. Was there really something there or just your imagination?

Is it shadows or things we think we see but maybe they're there and maybe not or maybe we just don't have an explanation for it.

Let me expand this, it doesn't have to be related to Halloween, it could be anything that scares you!

I could go on and on, but I was thinking to myself what it is that really scares me, and so I thought I would put this question out there and see what response it would get!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

I like being scared, but nothing really scares me, if that makes sense. Existential things scare me a bit (i.e. what if we are just some big science experiment some aliens conjured up?), but even then we're all in the same boat, so who cares?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't like happy clowns. Scary clowns don't bother me, like at a haunt, but I hate happy cricus clowns. *shudders*


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What really scares me? The idiots in charge with the fingers on the red buttons....that scares me worse than any imaginary fiend......


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Funny you should say that Pumpkin5, it made me think of my Brother-in-Law who was in the Air Force, and finished his stint with them in the Dakota's stuck in a missile silo. Waiting to get a call to put his finger on the red buttons as you call it. Did you know that they really do carry side arms, just in case one doesn't carry out their orders? 

Not that your saying that my Brother-in-Law is an idiot, cause I know your not. He was bored to death because there wasn't anything to do when he had is days off. I've always tried to get more out of him trying to tell me what he did but he has always told me that he can't talk about it, because it's classified. So I would eventually drop it and move onto other things. 

I just thought what you stated was interesting, mostly because of my relative serving in the Air Force and what he ended up doing there. He originally trained to be a fighter pilot, but was so nervous on his final test flight before passing he flunked because his blood pressure was to high. So he ended up in missiles because of his high security clearance. 

Anyway, what you said made me think about it, cause to this day when we meet I still try to get things out of him about it, but the answers always the same, "Can't cause it's classified!"


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Troll Wizard said:


> Not that your saying that my Brother-in-Law is an idiot, cause I know your not. Anyway, what you said made me think about it, cause to this day when we meet I still try to get things out of him about it, but the answers always the same, "Can't cause it's classified!"


:jol: You are absolutely right...I have nothing but the UPMOST RESPECT AND ADMIRATION for the service men and women that do their job and protect their (my country) but it is the politician fellows that have never really had to put their butts on the line that I am scared about. Everything they do is for the press, how it will look, how it will reflect in the election polls. Those are the IDIOTS I am talking about. And it is not just the great old USA that I am worried about but the other crazya$$ leaders of other countries. I mean, the fact this world's fate can land in the hot hands of a 100% idiot...it worries me. I love our service men and women and when I pray each night and each morning I pray for their safety...Just so you know.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Thanks! I know that's what you are meaning. I too am afraid of the other countries that have the capabilities of pushing the button or turning the key as they say. I know that from the USA's standpoint, even for the politician's we would not be the ones to push first. You just have to believe that we are smarter than that!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm. There's not much that really frightens me, but the only thing that ever frightens me is being around large groups of people, especially really old men. I have too much of a bad history with them...oh and I get really scared if those men are in charge. 

yeah, it's pretty irrational, but that's the only fear i haven't been able to over come...yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

That's an interesting response, Spooky 1.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Snakes. I really can't stand big snakes. Little ones are ok though.

Oh, I also have a weird fear of something grabbing me though the drain in the shower or through the toilet.

And of someone watching me through a window. 

Or crawling out of my closet while I'm asleep and getting me.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

aquariumreef said:


> Snakes. I really can't stand big snakes. Little ones are ok though.


Well you could never come to my house then. My Red tail Boa's habat is on proment display as you come in the front door. That is if he isn't on my neck. Maybe that is why the naighbors leave me alone.

Now if were being honest here I will say I have a fear of my Ex (we wont go into why) and being broke down in the middle of nowhere at night. As well as happy clowns. Their just not right.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Well you could never come to my house then. My Red tail Boa's habat is on proment display as you come in the front door. That is if he isn't on my neck. Maybe that is why the naighbors leave me alone.


Perhaps I should have clarified, I'm scared that they will attack me. So if it's in an encloser or is proven safe then I'm ok.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't like spiders. I'm not scared of them.....just don't like them!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

aquariumreef said:


> Snakes. I really can't stand big snakes. Little ones are ok though.
> 
> Oh, I also have a weird fear of something grabbing me though the drain in the shower or through the toilet.
> 
> ...


Me thinks you've been staying up and watching the late night horror movies, haven't we?

But I can relate about the fear of someone watching you through a window. I had that happen to me once when I was in grade school. We lived out in the country in a small neighborhood and it was late at night. I woke up and for some reason I decided to look out my window. When I did there happened to be someone looking right back at me with his face right against the glass.

So I yelled for my Dad, and the guy took off. Needless to say this guy was caught by the sheriffs department later that night. Seems that he was going around the neighborhood breaking into peoples homes. So the next night what do I do but look outside my window again. But this time there wasn't anything there except the nighttime.

Well not to change the subject but, I just saw your Part 1 on making mask. Left a little message about it, but I really thought it was pretty cool. Can't wait for Part 2. :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Has anyone seen the movie "Pushing Tin"? I was never afraid to fly until I saw that movie. Now everytime I fly, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Three things: flying in an airplane (irrational, but tell that to my lizard brain)drowning, and getting a wasting disease where I am too ill to shoot myself to put myself out of my own misery. (My family has a history of Lou Gehrig's Disease...not good.) Scareme, I can only imagine what that movie is like. I think my fear of flying was created on my first flight, which was on a puddle-jumper so flimsy, I felt that if I stomped my foot in the cabin, it would go right thru the floor. No one should ever be on a plane so small that you can almost touch both side walls at once...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a HUGE scaredy cat! Mostly of things that go bump in the night. When I set up for our Halloween bash, I scare myself silly! As a result I NEVER EVER go to by basement/lower level alone after dark. :redfacekin:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Three things: flying in an airplane (irrational, but tell that to my lizard brain)drowning, and getting a wasting disease where I am too ill to shoot myself to put myself out of my own misery. (My family has a history of Lou Gehrig's Disease...not good.) Scareme, I can only imagine what that movie is like. I think my fear of flying was created on my first flight, which was on a puddle-jumper so flimsy, I felt that if I stomped my foot in the cabin, it would go right thru the floor. No one should ever be on a plane so small that you can almost touch both side walls at once...


I live about 5 minutes from an airport full of the small planes that you literally can touch both sides at once. But there is also a huge plane there too. I'm only afraid when landing, especially at the Ted Stevens International, because most of the time you are flying >100 feet over water when you land. Scary as poo.

Oh, I'm also scared of getting hit in the face by anything. That's why I haven't been in a gym class for 4 years now.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I am a HUGE scaredy cat! Mostly of things that go bump in the night. When I set up for our Halloween bash, I scare myself silly! As a result I NEVER EVER go to by basement/lower level alone after dark. :redfacekin:


You know, years ago (when I was younger) I worked for a funeral home and was an apprentice there. They used to make me go up to the attic where all of the caskets where stored. For some reason it used to freak me out, (too many vampire movies) it was dark and the only light up there was a pull cord towards the back, and I had to go into the dark to get to it.

The only light available was a small skylight above the elevator at the opening, which when in the attic was way behind me. And that was during the day, night time was even better! :jol:


----------

